

Multitasking & Fast App Switching in iOS 4 - adamesque
http://benjaminmayo.posterous.com/reactions-to-multitasking-in-ios-4-is-not-a-m

======
adamesque
The most interesting part of this article, to me, is the UI issue raised at
the bottom (although I feel it'd be more correctly classified as a _user
experience_ issue).

In the current version of iOS, I often find myself hesitating after kicking
off a non-instantaneous action, like hitting "Send" in the Mail or Messages
apps.

Since these actions _complete_ an interaction, I have a strong instinct to
immediately click the Home button and move on to whatever it is I'd like to do
next.

But, since "switching" is the same as "quitting", I hesitate: if I switch
before the mail is sent, will the app finish doing what I asked it to do
first? In the case of those two apps, the answer is yes, they will, but I have
no way of being certain. The safest thing to do is wait until I know the
action is complete.

Since iOS 4 makes it much easier to complete tasks and save state, there's a
good chance my mental model will shift from switching == quitting to switching
== switching.

At that point, woe unto any app that breaks that model and actually quits,
either losing some state or not performing some task I cared about.

